#  Vorstellungen >   Ich bin auch eine Neue ;-) >

## cappuccinomum

Hallo zusammen!!
Erstmal wünsch ich Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag, hier ist zwar Wetter zum "im-Bett-bleiben"  :Grin:  aber da das mit Kindern eh nicht geht, gönn ich mir hier am PC eine "Auszeit"......  :zd_bye_3_cut: 
( Also erstmal ein Kompliment an den Admin dieser Seite, COOL dass man die Smileys nur noch anklicken braucht, dann muss ich die nicht extra suchen!!  :Cool:  ) 
Zu meiner Person, noch junge 31 Jahre alt *höhö*, verheiratet und drei Kinder......Klingt schon fast hausbacken, bin ich aber net  :full_of_it_cut: , wie Ihr noch früh genug lesen werdet.... 
Mich ziehen zwei Dinge hier besonders in dieses interessante Forum - einmal eigene Erfahrungen im KH ( 3x Sectio ), und dann wiederum mein Wunsch bzw. mein Ziel, im Herbst eine Ausbildung im RD anzufangen....."berufsbegleitend" versteht sich von selbst, Schule ist in der Nähe und alles schon lange überlegt und geplant.....
Das ist auch der Grund, wie ich auf diese Site aufmerksam wurde, "STARBUG" hat auf einer SEHR coolen HP, wo es auch um den RD geht, für seine Seite geworben, und jetzt bin ich hier!!!  :roll_1:  
Freu mich auf netten Austausch, werd mich die Tage mal weiter hier umschauen und sicher auch die eine oder andere Frage stellen!! 
Bis bald!!!
Liebe Grüße,
Kerstin
( keine Ahnung, ob die Signatur schon funzt... ) ansonsten, doppelt hält besser  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Kerstin! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net und viel, viel Spaß in unserer netten Runde hier! 
Du wirst Dich bestimmt schnell heimisch fühlen hier und dann packt auch Dich die  absolute Forumssucht!   (Dieser Sucht sind schon einige hier verfallen....)  
Einen schönen Sonntag noch, viele Grüße,  
Andrea    *

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallole auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen nier im Forum.  Ich arbeite selber im RD als RettAss, wennste fragen hast oder 
etwas interessiert dann meld dich per PN oder als Thema oder 
Mail oder wie auch immer. 
grüßle vom Schubser*

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu  Kerstin  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen in unserer netten Runde hier   :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß bei uns  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kerstin, 
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen in diesem forum, du wirst hier viel spaß haben und auf viele, viele supernette leute treffen.   :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Brava

H :nice_day_cut: allo auch von mir Willkommen

----------


## Monsti

Hi, von mir auch  ein herzliches Willkommen!  Fühl' Dich wohl in unserer gemütlichen Runde! Stimmt, die Smileys hier sind goldig.    :m_yes:   Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ihr Alle!!!
Na das ist ja mal ein herzliches Willkommen, DANKESCHÖN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool:  
@Schubser: Ohja, Fragen hab ich viele *gg*, theoretisch les ich mich schon ein *hehe* meine größte Frage, "wann seh ich endlich mal nen RTW von innen?"  :Grin:  
Ansonsten pn' ich Dir sicher mal, und in Deinem Thread hab ich auch schon gepostet! 
Euch allen wünsch ich noch einen schönen Sonntagabend!!!!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Einen RTW von innen sehen, nix leichter als das: Werde BewusstloßHabe einen UnfallFrag einfachmal an der nächsten Wache nachNoch einfacher frag bei deiner Hilfsorg. nach ob du Hospitieren kannst 
Das mit dem Hospitieren ist natürlich die beste Lösung, hier haben die Kollegen dann auch Zeit dir alles in Ruhe wärend der Schicht zuerklären. 
Übrings gibt es meist auch die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeuge (nicht nur vom RD sondern auch von der FW Polizei...) in Kindergärten und Schulen kommen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Schubser!!!  :Grin:    

> Einen RTW von innen sehen, nix leichter als das:Werde Bewusstloß

 Hmmm nicht so gerne, dann seh ich doch nix  :Grin:  :Grin: , ausserdem wer sagt mir, dass dann auch nette Retter kommen, die mir geduldig meine neugierigen Fragen beantworten  :c_laugh:    

> Habe einen Unfall

 Hmmm auch nicht so gerne, Mütter dürfen doch nicht krank werden, also kann ich nicht wochenlang ausfallen  :Cool: ....
Und nicht ICH will gefahren werden, ich will doch andere fahren....   

> Frag einfachmal an der nächsten Wache nach

 Idee klingt schon besser, siehe PN!  :Zwinker:     

> Noch einfacher frag bei deiner Hilfsorg. nach ob du Hospitieren kannstDas mit dem Hospitieren ist natürlich die beste Lösung, hier haben die Kollegen dann auch Zeit dir alles in Ruhe wärend der Schicht zuerklären.

 Klingt auch gut, obwohl es hier wenig Wachen von HiOrgs gibt, werd mal an der Schule ( DRK ) nachhören, wo ich die AUsbildung machen will, ob die Beziehungen haben.....   

> Übrings gibt es meist auch die Möglichkeit das Fahrzeuge (nicht nur vom RD sondern auch von der FW Polizei...) in Kindergärten und Schulen kommen.

 Ja, meine Große war schon den einen Tag bei einer FW Wache, da durfte ich die aber nur hinbringen und abholen, hätt ich auch interessant gefunden! POL kommt auch demnächst, aber das ist ja nx für die Eltern......leider...... :Zunge raus:    DANKE!!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Kerstin! 
Nicht wundern, habe Deinen Beitrag mal bearbeitet, so ist das mit den Zitaten übersichtlicher, als wenn Du in den Text von Schubser reinschreibst! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante 
Na wie soll sie denn da was lernen ? 
@Cappuccinomum 
Von mir natürlich wie selbstverständlich ein 
HERZLICHES :hearts_mouth:   WILLKOMMEN  :shy_flower:   :x_hello_3_cut:   HIER IM FORUM

----------


## Teetante

*Hihi, ich mußte das auch lernen! Bei Fragen jederzeit an uns wenden, wo ist das Problem? 
*Teetante fragend zu Obelix schaut**

----------


## cappuccinomum

> @Teetante 
> Na wie soll sie denn da was lernen ?

 Also mit den Zitat schreiben, Text teilen und antworten kann ich schon  :goof_3_cut: 
ich fand es nur so ganz lustig, aber wenn das unübersichtlich ist, machs ich das nächste Mal anders........ :Grin:    

> @Cappuccinomum 
> Von mir natürlich wie selbstverständlich ein 
> HERZLICHES  WILLKOMMEN    HIER IM FORUM

 Hallo Obelix, danke fürs willkommen!!!  :howareyou_4_cut:

----------


## cappuccinomum

Abgesehen mal davon, WIEVIELE Modis gibts hier eigentlich :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ? 
Gibts hier auch ganz "normale" User :Huh?: ?  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Kerstin! 
Hihi, ja, hier gibt es auch ganz normale User! 
Ansonsten haben wir einen Admin und *rechne* 6 Moderatoren hier, hoffe ich habe alle mitgezählt... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Obelix, Teetante, Lucy, Schubser, Monsti, ... äh wer noch  :Huh?:  
Starbug unser Admin 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Leonessa fehlt noch in der Aufzählung!*

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Kerstin,
begrüß dich als Normlo:
    Herzlich willkommen, fühl dich hier wohl und lass es dir gutgehen.
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Brava

Was verstehst du unter Normal

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Brava, ich glaube Julchen meint, daß sie eine normaler Userin ist und kein Moderator!*

----------


## Brava

Ich habs glaub verstanden,brauch noch 2 Kaffee um auf  normal zu kommen

----------


## Teetante

*Ich sitze hier auch beim 2. Kaffee und dann geht es los im Haushalt, wie jeden Tag!*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hausfrau sollte *Mann* sein, bin seit 7:30 Uhr auf den Beinen. 
Hab eingekauft, sauber gemacht essen vorbereitet und hab jetzt Zeit fürs Forum.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

das wäre doch mal ein partner für mich. ein mann der freiwillig im haushalt hilft? *träum*...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja freiwillig schon, aber he ich wills auch schön haben und meine Frau hat genug um die Ohren.
das ist das was ein gute Partnerschaft aus macht, nämlich wenn der Partner schafft  :Smiley:  
Gurß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ich bewundere euch...

----------


## Teetante

*Wir machen es klassisch, Geld verdient Lars, Haushalt in meine Aufgabe! Außer Müll, gelben Sack und Papier runterbringen, das ist Lars' Job! Wenn er es denn macht, meistens mache ich es.... 
Als ich noch Vollzeit gearbeitet habe, haben wir meistens Samstagsvormittags erstmal 4 bis 5 Stunden die Wohnung gemacht und wenn alles schön und sauber war, hatten wir dann auch Wochenende! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Brava

Ach Träum meiner macht nichts,riesen Pascha :loser_3_cut:

----------

